# litter pan screening?



## grasspack (Nov 5, 2012)

Hello,

What is the name of the product that you guys use to keep them from digging in the litter pan? I am headed to home depot this AM. Fern has decided digging is fun:X

Alice


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 5, 2012)

at a depot store should be the flouresent light grating..d get a deent sized peice in case you mess up


----------



## grasspack (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks...headed there now as there is woody pet flying all over my living room


----------



## ldoerr (Nov 5, 2012)

You could also use some hardware cloth. (it is metal).


----------



## sugarbunnies (Nov 5, 2012)

Is there anything small enough to catch poop, too?


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 6, 2012)

if you got 1/4'' hardware cloth it might catch poop... but a nice perk of the grid is not having them sitting in poop or kicking it out of the box as they jump out 

btw, the stuff most of us use is called eggcrate (aka lighting diffuser), and yeah, it's with the lighting stuff


----------



## Troller (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm curious, wouldn't the egg crate/light diffuser hurt thrier feet? What about if it was a large rabbit, Flemish sized?

Hardware cloth on the on the other hand looks pretty good, but then they'd still be sitting in it. For myself I don't have a rabbit that digs but I do feel bad about him sitting in his own pee even though it gets changed often enough.


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 6, 2012)

I found the hardware cloth harder to work with since you can't easily make just the corners less long/wide than the rest of the sides, if that makes any sense (since most litter boxes curve on the corners)... also, I've developed a severe loathing for hardware cloth after meshing an ENTIRE rabbit cage with it to turn it into a hammy cage, lol. you CAN curve the edges under to make it raised, same as you can put legs on the eggcrate grid (in fact, you really kinda NEED to bend the edges down since otherwise you risk pointy bits being exposed to the rabbits).

my bunnies love to sit in their boxes, so I can't imagine the egg crate hurts their feet... granted, they're small breeds. not sure if it would hold up to the weight of a flemish.


----------



## ldoerr (Nov 6, 2012)

BinkyBunny also sells litter box screens. I got one in the mail today so and seeing how it works. I think that is is made out of 1/4 inch hardware cloth. It comes in 3 sizes.


----------



## sugarbunnies (Nov 7, 2012)

I guess there's no point in me getting a screen since they poop and pee on their hay...


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 8, 2012)

I use a screen and have a piece of scrap coroplast cut out and ziptied to part of it... I drilled holes in the coroplast and put long bolts sticking up through it. I put the hay on the coroplast portion of the grid. the bolts are far enough apart that they can stick their heads between them to pull out hay but close enough together to discourage them from putting their little booties in the hay portion of the box. the hay doesn't get soiled and the poops and pee fall through the grid.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Nov 9, 2012)

I just bought a piece of the light grating today...not too bad, $13 at Home Depot. I get the funniest looks in there when I tell the employees what I'm using these large objects I get there for...yeah, this giant tube is a rabbit toy. I'm cutting down this light diffuser for a litter box screen. Watch out, it's that girl with the giant rabbit!


----------



## JBun (Nov 9, 2012)

Lol, I bet they do think it's pretty funny,or weird, or maybe both With your big bun, you'll want to make sure you have lots of reinforcement feet underneath, spaced not too far apart, to support her weight when she's on it.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Nov 9, 2012)

I just have it set directly on top of the litter...seems like it's okay for now. I don't have glue for attaching feet yet, and I'm waiting to see if she'll go potty while it's there. When I put a different resting mat on top of her litter, she held it for a long long time but spent most of that time trying to pick up and chew the mat thing. *watches and waits*


----------



## JBun (Nov 9, 2012)

I think when Jennifer did her's she said she just attached her support pieces with zipties. I hope Monty will use her litter box with the light grate. It's so messy when our rabbits decide they like to dig in the litter box. I sure liked it when I put my grates in my rabbit's litter boxes. So much cleaner


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Nov 9, 2012)

And we have liftoff! Or dropoff, more like  I set Monty in there again and pet her when I heard her dropping poops, but no pee. She went in there on her own a couple minutes later while I was pouring myself some cereal and went pee. Yay! She keeps trying to nip at the grating, but isn't trying very hard, so maybe she's just trying to figure out what it is. Hopefully she doesn't go into seek-and-destroy mode when I leave for work, because no one will be home again til 6 hours after I leave.


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 9, 2012)

yeah, super glue didn't like me. I have long legs (one near each end for shorter grids, one near each end plus one in the middle for longer ones) that I zip-tied to the grid. they're as long as the grid is wide so that they go all the way across.


----------

